# Please help me choose a nylon stringed guitar



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello all. I am in the middle of shoping around for a nylon stringed electric acoustic cutaway. I would prefer one of the crossover models i.e. acoustic electric with 14 frets to the body. Here are some of the models that interest me;

Ibanez g200ecent @ 329$
Ibanez aeg1one @ 369$
Ibanez ew30sye @ 363$
Cordoba Fusion 14 @ 799$
Breedlove Atlas n250cr @ 799$.
Cort but I can't remember the details.

I don't care where it's built, I just want a solid playable guitar that will last.

Oh yeah my budget limit is 800 bucks unless there is a truley awesome axe out there for a bit more.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw some beautiful godins that had a mic inside and they were very reasonable, otherwise Yamaha is always a good option as well. don't know if it helps or complicates but I would be sure to try the godin.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

A&L Ami Series

La Patrie Guitars - Guitars

Canadian made guitars!


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

canadian tyler said:


> I saw some beautiful godins that had a mic inside and they were very reasonable, otherwise Yamaha is always a good option as well. don't know if it helps or complicates but I would be sure to try the godin.


Thanks. I checked out the Yammy. Looks nice.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Now might be the time to look at E-bay also I have seen some wonderful guitars ( classicals ) go for some very rediculuse prices, when you see a guitar that is worth say $800.00 and then it sells for $300.00, there are certainly great deals to be had.Good luck on your hunt I know it must be real tough to get choices in Prince Rupert or the areas around you with out having to travel all the way down here.Ship


----------



## Sari (Oct 17, 2006)

Check out the new Yamaha NTX Series. You'll love them!


----------



## deedublyou (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought an Ibanez exotic wood nylon string and I absolutely adore it. Not big on acoustic volume, but sounds nice. Plugged in it's amazing! Action and features are excellent, and it looks like a million bucks. I had played a cedar-topped matsuoka classical for many years - it was on permanent loan - and then the owner's boyfriend wanted it so he could "learn to play guitar". What a travesty. Much as I loved the matsuoka, I believe I've found the best replacement I could without spending thousand$. The Ibanez took a bit of tweaking by a pro to get it set up just the way I wanted, but it was pretty good right out of the box. For under $400 it can't be beat.
-DW


----------



## burnabyguitar (Apr 6, 2010)

In your choice: Cordoba
For $3000 high-end student guitars, I think the best choice is Jose Ramirez 125 anniversary guitar (R4 level, around $2500).
For $1000 below, Rodrigues, Almansa, Cordoba, Raimundo, La Patrie, Takamine, many choices. YAMAHA GC21 is also a good one, balanced tone (maybe a bit higher than $1000)

I guess you don't need a concert level guitar so far


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Sari said:


> Check out the new Yamaha NTX Series. You'll love them!


You were right, I got one and I love it. What a warm sound. Whenever I play it the wife comments about the sound. I am truly amazed at the low end out of such a small body. What warm tones etc...


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

*The search is over. Yamaha NTX 900fm*

Thanks to all who responded to my thread. I decided to get the Yamaha NTX 900 fm. Love the warm tones out of it. I don't have an acoustic amp, but a bud has a nice fender acoustisonic and it sure sounds nice through it.

Thanks again, I'm off to practice!


----------

